# You need summer plan now - 3 plans



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Situation: still $7M to reach luxury tax line

1. Use the future 1st rounder to trade up. Get JJ Redick?

2. Sign Cassell for 3 years MLE.

3. Howard, Head, Sura and Knicks 2nd rounder to trade for R Lewis.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I agree on getting Redick and Cassell but Im not giving Luther Head up.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

If life was perfect.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

jworth said:


> If life was perfect.


 This summer it definitely hasn't been.

And about the number 1 plan. With the way we're playing, we won't need to trade up to get Redick. We would probably have to trade down.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Pasha The Great said:


> I agree on getting Redick and Cassell but Im not giving Luther Head up.


 why not if you get reddick and r lewis out the deal


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I like trading up, and I like signing Cassell (even though it only makes them even older), there's no way Seattle is going to ditch Rashard for Juwan Howard (4 year bad contract), Bob Sura (3 year bad contract considering he might not play again) and Luther Head. That part will have to be redone.


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

recover of TRACY'S injury is my only wish.......


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Situation:
> 
> 2. Sign Cassell for 3 years MLE.


we got enough experience we need youth


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

CrackerJack said:


> we got enough experience we need youth


 Where is the playoff veteran on this team?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Where is the playoff veteran on this team?


dikembe mutombo = 88 playoff games
david wesley = 55 playoff games
t-mac = 25 playoff games
rafer = 22 playoff games

and the majority of the rest have played more than 10 games so they have all got the basic jist of playoffs and if we sign cassell for 3 years he will be 40 at the end of his contract, sure he may seem like he can still go but its not hard for players to just drop off in a year or 2


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

CrackerJack said:


> dikembe mutombo = 88 playoff games
> david wesley = 55 playoff games
> t-mac = 25 playoff games
> rafer = 22 playoff games
> ...


 Deke is retiriing when the seasons over most likely Tmac has yet to win a playoff series. rafer has only gone to semi-finals. Outside of David Wesley who hasnt goen that far in the playoffs himself. there isnt anyone on this team who has WON anything


----------



## floating (Mar 17, 2006)

ztpc_lukui said:


> recover of TRACY'S injury is my only wish.......


I agree with you. but i can't help worrying about the next........


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> I agree on getting Redick and Cassell but Im not giving Luther Head up.


luther head is just decent. dont think he has a career of greatness ahead of him.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Situation: still $7M to reach luxury tax line
> 
> 1. Use the future 1st rounder to trade up. Get JJ Redick?
> 
> ...


Heckfire yes to all suggestions except picking up Cassell, still have love for Sam I Am, but he doesn't fit what the Roc's wanna do for the future. I WANT BIG GUARDS OR FORWARDS lol. JJ in the house! Even though he's another almost midget, he's got fire and and great shot, w/ great skills to play ball. I'd like a smart player who can also play. I've been watching Duke all year, (as well as Morrison) whom we don't really have a chance of getting) and JJ I think would fit in well here if he has the work ethic of Tmac/Yao/and dare I say JHo. They're always in the weightroom, or w/ their pers. trainers. But I'd trade the pk for somebody already really good like Harrington/RLewis or Lamar Odom?

To me the biggest Q/A is what to do w/ Swift and our bench? _ And for the love of God please don't re-sign Bowen/Dke/Brunson_. I'd rather stick w/ Head/Hayes/and see what Fitch can do. Bogans hasn't shown me enough to '_really'_ wanna keep him, but if we can't get anyone better then obviously you need to keep him. 

AAhhh the *Stro Show, hasn't been much of a show all year*?  I tend to have more patience w/ him now since my expectations of him are so so low. (wh/ is sad really) All we really need him to do over the summer is make himself into a real "powerful power forward". Get to be about the size of Robert Horry (whom we should sign)/ really work on his footwork so he can actually post up someone near his size. The team/org seems to love this guy, so maybe they see 'something' we don't? All I know is, he's late to practice and alot of times gives less than 100% but he's still here, and Jeff doesn't really bad mouth him the way you'd expect? I guess he loves him like Bowen...

I personally think we have a good chance at getting some angry-disgruntled leftovers from our sister-team the Knicks LOL. :biggrin: I'd trade Bogans/Brunson/Sura for Jamal Crawford or David Lee? Oh course the cou'de grah would be landing Al Harrington, that's gonna be a sweepstakes this summer. Maybe we could entice Seattle into trading Rashard Lewis for our scrubs? You have to at least try something big, you've tried going bottom-basement and it hasn't worked. Now we need to go bigtime and get some straight ballers in here at the 2/4 spots. :clap:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Having guys who've won on your team is overrated, IMO. Really, what good does it do? These are professionals. They're not going to suddenly choke because they're in the Conference Finals.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Hakeem said:


> Having guys who've won on your team is overrated, IMO. Really, what good does it do? These are professionals. They're not going to suddenly choke because they're in the Conference Finals.


 explain tmac then. Now mind you Im a Tmac fan


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

BEEZ said:


> explain tmac then. Now mind you Im a Tmac fan


He has choked before (against Detroit with Orlando), however he didn't choke last season. The Rockets would have been eliminated in four or five games had McGrady not stepped up his play against the Mavs. The fact that McGrady's teams haven't always won in the playoffs is because his teams haven't always been as good as the teams he is facing. And that's not something that can really be blamed on McGrady just because he's better than every other player on his team's roster.

You don't necessarily have to have a bunch of guys who, in the past, have won in the conference finals. Look at the Pistons two seasons ago and you'll have a fairly good example (I know they had Hunter, but let's not begin to think that he's one of the biggest reasons Detroit won it all).


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> 3. Howard, Head, Sura and Knicks 2nd rounder to trade for R Lewis.


I like option 3, it seems feasible, nothing incredulous. If we could do that, it'd officially make Hayes the number one option at the 4 with Rashard playing the three, McGrady playing 2, and Skip to My Lou run the point. If this season does go down hill, I say draft Brandon Roy, Ronnie Brewer, Mardy Collins, or Brandon Rush, to fill in the void left by Luther Head. I really like Head, but sometimes you just have to look into the future and see what would work.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> explain tmac then. Now mind you Im a Tmac fan


Like jworth said, he played very well in that Dallas series, and did against Detroit, too. I don't believe he choked. He had a bad game after having six straight exceptional games. These guys have performed in so many high-pressure situations that I find it hard to believe that their games would be negatively impacted as soon as they face a little more pressure. It's similar to the "LeBron is a choker" theory. 

The '95 Magic beat the Bulls (with Jordan) in the ECF. Shaq, Penny, Nick Anderson and Dennis Scott had each had 3 games of playoff experience. Nick Anderson did choke in the Finals, but he was always a little unstable. And if I remember correctly, it was he who stole the ball off Jordan to win the East.

The '99 Knicks were missing Ewing in the playoffs. Their two best players, Alan Houston and Latrell Sprewell, both had had very little playoff experience. But they played well and got to the Finals.


----------

